# Why can i not use all of my ram (6Gb) on my windows 10 (64 bit)



## Daryl the guy (Jun 11, 2015)

So today i downloaded and installed windows 10 an I have had many frustations with the ram, i am only able to use 3 gigs of my 6 gigs of ram.
I am using a 64 bit version of windows 10 and when i check my system properties, it says "6.00GB (3.05 GB usable)". Please help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What OS were you using before Windows 10? Was the memory showing correctly in that?

Windows 10 is right now in beta and it is not meant to be used as a main OS, only for testing purposes only. Such bug, like this one should be reported to Microsoft as you are on a preview OS.


----------



## Daryl the guy (Jun 11, 2015)

I was using a 32 bit version of windows previously and i had the same problem before. But i knew that the problem was directly related to my operating system being a 32 bit.
Now that I'm using a 64 bit, this should not have been a problem.
I have tried many of the fixes from Youtube, for example: msconfig\boot\advanced\untick maximum ram box, but non of these fixes seem to work with windows 10. I appreciate any help relating to this


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you checked to see whether there's a BIOS update available for your motherboard?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Even before a BIOS update, what build of Windows 10 are you on and how much memory does the BIOS report?


----------



## Daryl the guy (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm using the windows build "10130" and I'm not 100% sure i know what the BIOS is so, I'm just gonna copy paste the entire summery in for you guys.

OS Name	Microsoft Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview
Version	10.0.10130 Build 10130
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	WIN-BEDVBM68LUP
System Manufacturer	To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Model	To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Type	x64-based PC
System SKU	To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz, 2933 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. 080015, 12/30/2009
SMBIOS Version	2.6
Embedded Controller Version	255.255
BIOS Mode	Legacy
BaseBoard Manufacturer	Foxconn
BaseBoard Model	Not Available
BaseBoard Name	Base Board
Platform Role	Desktop
Secure Boot State	Unsupported
PCR7 Configuration	Binding Not Possible
Windows Directory	C:\Windows
System Directory	C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	i-South Africa
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "10.0.10130.0"
Username	WIN-BEDVBM68LUP\Daryl
Time Zone	South Africa Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	6.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	3.05 GB
Available Physical Memory	1.30 GB
Total Virtual Memory	4.37 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.90 GB
Page File Space	1.31 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
Hyper-V - VM Monitor Mode Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Second Level Address Translation Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Virtualisation Enabled in Firmware	Yes
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection	Yes


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of the system?

The BIOS is the interface that controls hardware of a system before booting into the operating system.


----------



## Daryl the guy (Jun 11, 2015)

My original computer tower has the logo "AOpen" on it which could perhaps be the make, but other wise I don't know the model number.


----------



## Maurice Naggar (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Daryl,
If I could ask, Is WIN10 running in a virtual machine? or installed natively ?

As to the amount of physical RAM, I notice that the System Information does show the physical 6 GB. But the line for "Total Physical Memory" should have been showing something like 6 GB ( possibly a little less, like 5.8 GB ) and -not- just 3.05 GB.
That is why I ask if this is running in a virtual machine.

Check with the computer manufacturer to see if there is a released ( newer) BIOS update -
BIOS Version/Date American Megatrends Inc. 080015, 12/30/2009
is from the report above.


----------



## Daryl the guy (Jun 11, 2015)

It is not on a virtual machine Maurice, and in the BIOS which I posted previously it states "Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	6.00 GB".
Anyway, I will probably take my computer in to the local computer shop to get this ram issue sorted out, but thanks for the help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You enter the bios at startup (either F2 or delete or whatever flashes on your screen). You might not have any problem so a trip to the shop could be a waste of money.


----------

